# 40' Toshiba LCD Panel Replacement?



## bdog840 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello, I found a 40' Toshiba LCD TV sitting by the curb from my house. I took it home plugged it in the unit powers up fine but the screen is toast. The backlight bulbs are still good. I was wondering if there is a website out there that sells LCD panels at a reasonable price?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have what you need. My 40" Toshiba got killed in a power surge when they restored power after a recent outage. It doesn't turn on but the panel was fine before the incident. It probably has a ruined power supply IC card. Between the 2 sets you might be able to make a working TV.

I need to hang onto the TV until the utility company rules on my claim in case they want to look at it. After that it's yours if you're in driving distance of MD and want to pick it up. Maybe we can keep at least one of these hulks from going to the dump.


----------

